# Is my CRS pregnant?



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

Today I was looking at my shrimp and one of them now has this orange/peach color inside her belly and her waist is also getting pretty big compared to the others and this makes her tail look out of place.

So, is she pregnant This would be really good news


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you talking about Red Cherry Shrimp? Neocaridina _denticulata sinensis_, carry around the eggs in their swimmerets. You should be able to see the eggs and in about 30 days the eggs hatch into miniature versions of the adults. It looks like the second photo in this link to Aquatic Eden shows a female with eggs. Another thing you should notice is the female fanning the eggs with her swimmerets as she moves around the tank.


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

No, I'm talking about Crystal Red Shrimp. I guess the abbreviations can be confusing.

I looked at the middle picture and the belly of the shrimp on the picture looks a little like that of the shrimp in question.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

If you post up a picture, I'll be able to help you out


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you, I will try lend a better camera from someone and as soon as I can will make some pictures 

Actually it look a little like the left shrimp in your sig, but the orange spot in the belly is bigger.


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

you can check this website out to see the picture of some pregnant crs.
http://kh2crs.blogspot.com/2008_08_01_archive.html


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I think berried is a better term to use.


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm disappointed, my shrimp does not look like that  But maybe later 

Nice site btw, but it's a shame of the unwanted music.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Is the saddle on CRS as noticeable as RCS? I've never kept CRS, but do plan to get some in the future...


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

saddle on crs is not as noticeable as rcs (red vs yellow). I actually never noticed a saddle on crs, all I see are the eggs.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

I knew I hadn't ever heard of anyone talking about the saddle on a CRS. That's good to know.


----------

